# Best Headphone amp for under $150?



## phantompersona

Hi im looking for a new amp to power my RE262. I'll be using it with my Sansa Clip or my computer. I've been using the Fiio E6 for a while now, but i feel its time to upgrade. I want an amp full size or portable(preferably)  for $150 and under. I listen mainly to Iems. 
   
  My choices so far the Fiio E11 and Cmoy Dual Chip http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Best-Ultimate-CMOY-Dual-chip-rechargeable-mp3-ipod-LM6171-Lm4562-/200680768072?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item2eb9818248#ht_3833wt_1017. 

 Any other suggestions(better) are welcome.


----------



## Mustvid

Check here http://www.jdslabs.com/store.php the Cmoy is a very nice portable amp under $150 and they also sell the C421 for $184. I've had the Cmoy for 18 months and really like it. I am thinking about moving up to the C421.


----------



## phantompersona

Yes the cmoy is nice but i got word from Clieos that the dual chip Cmoy i listed is much better. I needed the biggest upgrade i can get from the Fiio E6. Thanks for the input though, if you have any more suggestions, please post


----------



## Mustvid

Sorry, I didn't see that in your post. I've never heard of a dual chip Cmoy. I might check it out but I'm leaning toward the C421.


----------



## phantompersona

C421 sounds nice too, But a bit over my budget. If i can wait 2 more weeks i can up my budgets by 100. but for now  mainly looking for 150 and below. 
   
  Off topic : Nintendo Direct conference in less than 2 hours OMG! https://www.facebook.com/WiiU/app_385608378148291 Watch it Nintendo Fan Boys!!!!


----------



## phantompersona

no more suggestions ?


----------



## Mutnat

I'd suggest you wait the two weeks and pick up the C421, personally.


----------



## shadow419

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> no more suggestions ?


 
  If you need portable (like keep in your pocket small)  I'd try the C241 or E17.  If you just need something you can put in a backpack and runs off batteries, you could try the O2 also for sale at JDS Labs.  The O2  has plenty of power for most headphones and a very black background for the most sensitive of iem's. (you did say you're an iem guy)


----------



## ClieOS

I don't think I had said the dual opamp cmoy is much better. It is the three opamp (dualLM4562 + one LM6141) cmoy by the same eBayer (fred_fred_2004) that I am referring to.

However, for $150 and really more of a semi-portable headphone amp, I do think O2 is the best as long as you can live with its size.


----------



## phantompersona

Oh thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## risenfallen

Depending on what you want to pair with it and how much portability you need. For full-size phones, I feel the Neco Soundlab Portable V3 (listed here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/new-V3-DUAL-AMP-portable-headphone-amplifier-/140768397860?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item20c6734a24) is really great for the money; simple design yet really clean, powerful and very open soundstage. I'm not familiar with IEMs in general or the RE262 though but I've heard people have good experience using their IEMs with the Neco too.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





risenfallen said:


> Depending on what you want to pair with it and how much portability you need. For full-size phones, I feel the Neco Soundlab Portable V3 (listed here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/new-V3-DUAL-AMP-portable-headphone-amplifier-/140768397860?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item20c6734a24) is really great for the money; simple design yet really clean, powerful and very open soundstage.


 
   
  Loads of information, except...the weight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Looks interesting anyway.


----------



## risenfallen

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> Loads of information, except...the weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's a bit on the bulky side though but build quality is hard to match. As for performance, I prefer it by a large margin to the transportable O2.


----------



## BrainFood

thanks for the heads up


----------



## shadow419

Quote: 





risenfallen said:


> It's a bit on the bulky side though but build quality is hard to match. As for performance, I prefer it by a large margin to the transportable O2.


 
  Looks like a dual mono cmoy type amp.  Claims much better battery life but really not impressive, especially since you get absolutely no type of performance numbers form the seller.


----------



## risenfallen

Quote: 





shadow419 said:


> Looks like a dual mono cmoy type amp.  Claims much better battery life but really not impressive, especially since you get absolutely no type of performance numbers form the seller.


 
   
  It is based on the Cmoy design indeed. But then it drives my K701 beautifully


----------



## Sherlockaled

Dear phantompersona,
   
  I just talked to fred_fred_2004 (Howard) last night about his 3 channel dual LM4562 cmoy (http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-channel-Headphone-amplifier-Audiophile-Cmoy-dual-LM4562-high-current-LM6171-/200712295581?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item2ebb62949d) . He sent me a reply that he has the same model, but rechargeable, he also sent me pictures and it looks somewhat like an update from the Cmoy dual chip rechargeable from your first post. The edges are more rounded, and it looks very nice. You should contact Howard and ask about the new cmoy rechargeable, he told me its about the same price as the one listed right now. 
   
  I am still debating whether or not to wait for that product (which looks way better than a tin cmoy in my opinion), the only thing stops me from making a decision is that I want to have a long battery life span per charge, the tin cmoy allows me to change battery very easy, however the rechargeable one does not. I don't know if the 9v 500mah battery will last more than 15hours?


----------



## shadow419

Quote: 





risenfallen said:


> It's a bit on the bulky side though but build quality is hard to match. *As for performance, I prefer it by a large margin to the transportable O2.*


 
   
  Quote: 





risenfallen said:


> It is based on the Cmoy design indeed. But then it drives my K701 beautifully


 
   
  Wasn't implying that the design was bad, just that I don't really see where the large performance gap is coming from. Are you referring to the battery life, power, form factor, or something else?


----------



## risenfallen

So far I've only tried a handful of amps (mostly budget portables) so my experience is very limited. Compared to all those amps (including the O2 and the Audio-GD Compass desktop amp), the Neco has the cleanest presentation with loads of details which becomes more apparent to me when I pair it with the K701 (even prefer it with K701 to the desktop Compass). In terms of power, it's the best portable *I've heard*. One thing I've noticed with the K701 (or any other full-size cans) is that their soundstage often collapses (sometimes to an irritating level) when not driven properly (or underpowered?). This is somewhat contrary to the airy, open soundstage I have when pairing the K701 with the Neco (and bass comes alive too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## shadow419

Cool thanks.  I only own a few amps myself, and all of them are diy besides a jds cmoy.  So far my diy O2 has been my favorite, but once I get of my behind and finish my "The Wire" build it may change. Didn't mean to come off as confrontational, but when someone says I like A more than B, I like to know why.  Granted I don't own any really power hungry headphones, the O2 so far has powered everything I've thrown at it very well without any noise or distortion.  I have tried a friends Q701 with my O2 and it seemed to power these cans with ease.


----------



## damianmb

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't think I had said the dual opamp cmoy is much better. It is the three opamp (dualLM4562 + one LM6141) cmoy by the same eBayer (fred_fred_2004) that I am referring to.
> However, for $150 and really more of a semi-portable headphone amp, I do think O2 is the best as long as you can live with its size.


 
  Hi ClieOs,
   
  And what about E11 vs C421? O2 is a bit chunkier for me. I like something USB powered for the sake of simplicity.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

E11 isn't exactly USB powered, just USB rechargeable. You can't use E11 when it is charging.

Regardless, C421 is still a far better amp than E11. Performance wise, I'll say C421-AD8620 is pretty close to that of O2.


----------



## Sherlockaled

Imma vote for C421, getting one myself pretty soon!


----------



## Cwgoh2800

For desktop, I have the the Superlux HA3D. Rather great for the price. Punchy bass, nice highs. Mids are ever so slightly laid back though.
  But the Headfonia review is too flattering IMHO. http://www.headfonia.com/superlux-ha3d-amplifier/


----------



## JuanseAmador

Portable
   
  JDS Labs CMoyBB ($70)
  PA2V2 ($70)
  Fiio E10 ($88)
  Graham Slee Voyager (can't remember)
  Fiio E17 ($140) ($200 Amazon)
  HeadStage Arrow ($300)
   
  Semi-Portable
   
  C421
  Objective 2


----------



## Sherlockaled

Quote: 





juanseamador said:


> Portable
> 
> JDS Labs CMoyBB ($70)
> PA2V2 ($70)
> ...


 
  I don't know how the E10 can be classified as a portable amp??? It does not run without power via USB cable


----------



## damianmb

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E11 isn't exactly USB powered, just USB rechargeable. You can't use E11 when it is charging.
> Regardless, C421 is still a far better amp than E11. Performance wise, I'll say C421-AD8620 is pretty close to that of O2.


 
   
  I see Headfonia recommending HIGHLY recommending OPA2227 over that one, I also noted they disliked the O2. I know there is a lot of controversy around the O2 kind of sound and also the AD8620 which I guess is the same kind too.
   
  What is the difference between both? Will they perform better of worse depending on the Headphone used? I do like vocals/mids, instrument separation/detail and tight bass.
   
  And in another aspect, will the C421 drive correctly an HE-500 (if I ever get a big $$$ bonus  ) or it will fall too short?
   
  Sorry for so many questions, trying to decide my next component and either go inexpensive (CMoy) or get something that will last.
   
  My equipment: Dacport LX (still to be shipped), HD598, Panasonic HTX7, SE215 and Yamaha EPH-100.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

damianmb said:


> I see Headfonia recommending HIGHLY recommending OPA2227 over that one, I also noted they disliked the O2. I know there is a lot of controversy around the O2 kind of sound and also the AD8620 which I guess is the same kind too.
> 
> What is the difference between both? Will they perform better of worse depending on the Headphone used? I do like vocals, instrument separation/detail and tight bass.
> 
> ...




You should also note that I HIGHLY disagree with that review, given that I also hear all three of them (O2, C421-2227 and C421-8620). In a way, I _personally_ find that review very misleading to many that have never had the chance to listen to all of three but need to base their buying solely on such opinion.

Here are some of what I have posted in the C421 thread:



clieos said:


> I have received a loan unit of OPA2227 based C421 this morning to compare to my AD8620 version as well. I haven't put enough time on the new comer but suffice to say, I can already tell the subtle difference between the two C421. It is almost like the last time I compared the stock cmoyBB (which is OPA2227 based) to the AD8620 rolled cmoyBB, except this times both C421 sound much better than both the cmoyBB in every way. Like last times, the AD8620 wins over OPA2227 for me again. Not something night and day, but enough to call out a winner.
> 
> However, this is not to say AD8620 crashes OPA2227 in every way. I love the AD8620, but I can understand why someone would find it V-shaped sounding and prefer the OPA2227 instead. It has more to do with the slight difference in presentation between the two opamps (and I had observed the same in cmoyBB as well) - AD8620 has really great soundstage and portrays the image in a very 3D fashion. In a way, it is almost better in imaging (especially in depth) than the O2 and that's quite an amazing feat on its own. OPA2227 on the other hand puts everything upfront with a sense of rich and warmness between the tones. If we were to take O2 as our reference for what 'totally neutral' / standard should be, then AD8620 would be the equivalence of what 3D TV meant to normal TV (where you get the surreal 3D effect) while OPA2227 would be equivalence of sitting close to a HD TV vs. at normal distance (where you get to see the fine detail in individual element but not quite so over the whole picture).
> 
> ...






clieos said:


> Yes, I'll say your assumption is closely mimic my experience with both version of C421. AD8620 version is indeed closer sounding to O2 than OPA2227 version. If you are using IEM mostly (which I am), I would think AD8620 is most likely the better pairing of the two. OPA2227 version would be a better pairing for full size headphone IMO.






clieos said:


> Yes, C421-AD8620 is very similar to O2 in sound, but not so much with C421-OPA2227.






clieos said:


> I think the most important point why I recommend AD8620 over OPA2227 is the fact that AD8620 gives much better imaging and soundstage to IEM (which is something IEM always seems lacking when compared to full size). OPA2227 on the other like to put thing upfront - it might seems wider on the side, but the true is you are not getting as much depth as you can. With IEM, where depth is generally a weak spot, the AD8620 offers something OPA2227 doesn't have. As for brightness - I won't say AD8620 is very obviously bright compared to OPA2227. AD8620 just handle the detail more delicately, and makes the listener listen to the detail more plainly. But the true is I can hear just as much detail in OPA2227 as well, but they are generally hidden behind ./ obscured by the richness of the tone and you'll have to pay more attention to find them out.






clieos said:


> When compared to AD8620, OPA2227 gives slightly better width but it totally loses in depth, layering and transparency. Unless you only like your soundstage from side to side but not from near to far, I'll say AD8620 is hands down much better in soundstage.




I also personally think that trying to driver hard-to-drive headphone with portable amp is mostly a waste of effort. Sure, in some case you can expect really good SQ when driving hard-to-drive headphone with portable amp. C421 probably will do a very admirable job as well. However, it will not likely going to beat a desktop amp simply because of the limitation of power and PCB space for the circuit. If you have spent that much money on a full size headphone, I don't see the point of not trying to get the best out of it. Personally, I'll invest in a good desktop amp and treat portable amp as more of a compromise for traveling.


----------



## Mozu

Which I always find funny, as I heard the C421-AD8620 pretty much exactly how Headfonia did (and about two months before they ever got their hands on one). Subjective hobby is subjective.


----------



## ClieOS

Another interesting point is John@JDS and the testers he had during the R&D phase seems to share most of my opinion as well, which of course is the reason why he has offered AD8620 as the default opamp at the first place. However, as you has said, perhaps it is all subjective.


----------



## damianmb

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You should also note that I HIGHLY disagree with that review, given that I also hear all three of them (O2, C421-2227 and C421-8620). In a way, I _personally_ find that review very misleading to many that have never had the chance to listen to all of three but need to base their buying solely on such opinion.
> Here are some of what I have posted in the C421 thread:
> I also personally think that trying to driver hard-to-drive headphone with portable amp is mostly a waste of effort. Sure, in some case you can expect really good SQ when driving hard-to-drive headphone with portable amp. C421 probably will do a very admirable job as well. However, it will not likely going to beat a desktop amp simply because of the limitation of power and PCB space for the circuit. If you have spent that much money on a full size headphone, I don't see the point of not trying to get the best out of it. Personally, I'll invest in a good desktop amp and treat portable amp as more of a compromise for traveling.


 
   
  Thank you so much for your detailed comments!
   
  What you said about portable amps is certainly true, maybe I'm expecting too much. I am not commuting much these days and at home using mostly full sized cans, at office yes.. at most the HTX7. I cannot use an open back here :S.
   
  My idea is to use the amp to hook up to the notebook (and Dacport LX) and maybe for some bed listening with my Galaxy S. For now I guess that C421 is the best option right? I don't see anything smaller as good and at a good price.
   
  As you said as the O2 is similar to the C421, I will later when I upgrade my cans, buy a full size amp.
   
  With the price of the C421 being 270% more than the Cmoy, what % of more sound quality should I expect?


----------



## ClieOS

I don't think you can expect SQ improvement with the same ratio as price increment. But at least in my opinion, the extra price is well worth the money, consider it is one of the best sounding slim amp I ever hear.


----------



## ElephantAudio

I've tried FiiO, PA2V2, AMB Labs Mini3, cMoyBB v2.03, and my best so far is cMoyBB v2.03 for SQ and flexibility. I'm using it now as portable (in a cell bell clip case) with my Atrio 5 earphones, and with my  Ultrasone Pro 900 headphones at home and just great. I'm waiting for o2 amp purchased under $150 wich is also flexible regarding chip upgrade.


----------



## damianmb

Quote: 





elephantaudio said:


> I've tried FiiO, PA2V2, AMB Labs Mini3, cMoyBB v2.03, and my best so far is cMoyBB v2.03 for SQ and flexibility. I'm using it now as portable (in a cell bell clip case) with my Atrio 5 earphones, and with my  Ultrasone Pro 900 headphones at home and just great. I'm waiting for o2 amp purchased under $150 wich is also flexible regarding chip upgrade.


 
  Be aware that Navguy said that amp rolling is kind of not worth as the circuit itself needs to be tuned and the sound difference would be not noticeable.
   
  Well.. in fact that confronts ClieOS opinion (and others) so basically.. I don't know . I actually like C421 more than O2 for the size/shape.


----------

